# No life, just FIBRO



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Does anyone else here feel that Fibro is taking over their lives? I wake up hurting from it, spend the day forgetting things because of it, and go to bed and lay there thinking of it ccause I can't sleep! My Hubby really doesn't get it. He told me I need to stop reading this board, it's just making me think I have it more. I know he doesn't understand, because he hasn't lived through it. How can I make him see what this is doing to me? I spent three hours in the store the other day because I would look down in my cart and not remember what I was making that needed this stuff. SO , I would put it all bvack and start over! Sigh. He told me yesterday that I need to stop talking about this with my Homeschool Email loop, because I work an International Wellness Company, and how does that make THEM look? I told him imagine what I'd be like without them! LOL Anyway, thanks for listening, you're a great bunch, and the only ones who understand me. I'd say we should have a get together in a Central State, but we'd all get lost and be missing forever! LOLLaurie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Laurie,You are not alone. Remember that. I have a hubby who sounds alot like yours. He does not want me to mention Fibro to anyone. He doesn't want me to mention it to him, either. When I do, he turns and walks away. Or he'll close his eyes and shake his head (gives you the impression that he's saying to himself---"Not again, I'm so sick of this"). So, I try not to say anything, but somedays I hurt so bad and I end up saying something anyway. He's not a happy camper when this happens, that's for sure.But here's a guy who tells practically everyone he meets about his bad back and his heart attack/by-pass surgery 8 years ago and all the broken bones he suffered in a mototcycle accident 7 years ago (we were both in that accident and we both suffered the same injuries---but he never tells people that I was in the accident, too). It's perfectly acceptable for him to discuss these things, but I don't dare bring it up! Grrrrrrrrrr.







When I'm not feeling good or hurting and I mention something about it, I'm not saying it to draw attention. I'm saying it to let him know how I feel. Apparently he doesn't want me to even do this. Needless to say, it's not exactly perfect around here.I understand.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Laurie, this has to be one of the hardest things to deal with - support from family & friends. They don't know what we go through because we look okay on the outside. I think in the beginning fibro did take over my life. I felt so lousy that I didn't have the energy to do anything. I had so much fear that I was dying of some dreaded disease. It wasn't until much later that I realized that I would go through flare ups and get a bit better and then go through another flare up. Fibro hasn't left me in 16 years. I don't know what it's like to live without pain, but on the semi-good days I make the best of it. I use to be physically active ie) baseball, aerobics, swimming, now I enjoy painting, walking, yoga. Less dynamic and much better for the fm body.As for hubby thinking you spend too much time here. Remind him that you are going through a difficult time right now and not even the doctors have all the answers. We don't have all the answers either, but since we live with this condition we at least can support you and suggest different ways to help you cope. You may find one day that you may not need this support group as much, and that's okay. We have members that pop in every now and then to say hi. Maybe you can print off some literature on fm for your husband to read. Just so he can get a grasp of what you go through on a daily basis. Hang in there Laurie. We are here for you.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Great answers so far, (gosh I really love this forum) and I would just echo what they have said. Fibro, especially in the beginning, is hard to come to terms with. Heck, I still have days when it's hard to come to terms with. Here is a website: fibrohugs.com On the first page of the site, scroll down, they have written a "Letter to Fibromites" and a "Letter to Normals". There is even a forum for people who are "normal" but have family members who are fibromites. Might help! Best wishes, and warm, soft ((((hugs))))


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks guys, I'm crying as I sit here. You don't know how much it means, or maybe you do! Thanks again!Laurie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I cry a lot of times as I sit and read the thoughtful replies here. It's so nice to be understood, and not feel like I have to justify my illness.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

life is what it is.just because someones making a lot of money doing a great job of helping humanity doesnt mean he has a better life.no,i dont accept it yet,but its a nice ideal,lol.im lucky,my wife is very supportive,women generally are i think.we been thru thick and thick and thin together thats for sure.your hubby sounds like a jerk,sorry.and weeners sounds like a big ***** head!sorry again.poor men...arnt they baby boomers?!kinda set in there ways for that!something else...did you see we got our edit option back?how long have you been so sick?i used to think there was no life with fibro,but you get used to a different life style,and while it may be less active and more frustrating,there is life after fibro.hang in there!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Squrts, I think you were thinking of Feisty's husband not mine. Although I do call mine a ****head every now and then.







I am very lucky that my husband is very supportive. He usually leaves me alone when I'm having a bad day and that works for me.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I just had this thought as I was back here browsing. One of the hardest things to do, I think, is NOT to define ourselves by our illness. To NOT think of ourselves as FMS patients, or CFS patients, but to first think of ourselves as people, with special things to offer. Life after Fibro, you're right Denny! Might not be the life you had planned (ok, it's 10 million light years from the life you had planned LOL) but it's life, and we can live as well as we want! Woo hoo!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Aw, Denny, you don't have to apologize for calling Mr. Feisty a ****head. I agree!














Around here I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't. No wonder I'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

oops!sorry weener!


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

oops!sorry weener!LOL Now that's an apology you don't hear often!







Laurie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

No probs Squrts.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi Stillnaked. . .I LOVE that name. And, I much prefer naked or minimal clothes to suits or tight stuff. Even started a little story, "Running naked."Ah, well. . . on to better things. Rather than just 'living' with Fibro, how about looking into causes and changes you can make to feel better.Check out these links to see diet and lifestyle changes that can make a HUGE difference!







Fibromyalgia and Diet: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...ic;f=4;t=000523 Lisa's Story http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=17;t=000018 AHMF: References for Allergies & Multiple Chemical Sensitivities http://www.ahmf.org/database/allergiesmcs.html


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

whad i say laurie?or did it just come off funny?i love being funny,intentional or not.my mom and i are both partialy deaf,we sit and laugh ourselves silly with some of our conversations.nothing feels quite as good as a good deep belly laugh!i prefer being naked too,at least down to my boxers/or breifes,your guess.pychologicly,its just too cold,even here.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Squrts, It just hit me as funny. "Sorry Weener". Still strikes me as pretty funny, come to think of it! LOLLaurie


----------

